# Anyone ever train with Briget Carlsen?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thoughts? From the videos, it looks like she's very positive and motivating. I'm contemplating hosting her for a seminar.

Thanks,
-S


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Briget is from this area and is very well known. Her dogs are always very happy in the ring and she scores high all the time.
Ask her about her opinions on the use of e-collars in obedience training before you agree to host the seminar. I might be wrong, but I think she is the one who believe in using them for obedience training. Not sure. One of the big trainers from around her does, but it might be a different one.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

She shows here all the time here (probably because she located between me and hotel4dogs) too. Her dogs are great to watch, very happy, very precise. She is always very nice and very liked in the midwest. 

I don't think she is positive/clicker only by any stretch, but her dogs are certainly amazing to watch. Hotel4dogs, I'm not sure about her use of e-collars in obedience but since she does high level field work, she probably isn't against them overall? Her family has Miners Kennel.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

honestly I am *almost certain* she uses the e-collars in obedience, too, but I'm not 100% positive. I know how Steph feels about e-collars and I wouldn't want her to have any surprises if she hosted her at a seminar!




gabbys mom said:


> She shows here all the time here (probably because she located between me and hotel4dogs) too. Her dogs are great to watch, very happy, very precise. She is always very nice and very liked in the midwest.
> 
> I don't think she is positive/clicker only by any stretch, but her dogs are certainly amazing to watch. Hotel4dogs, I'm not sure about her use of e-collars in obedience but since she does high level field work, she probably isn't against them overall? Her family has Miners Kennel.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> honestly I am *almost certain* she uses the e-collars in obedience, too, but I'm not 100% positive. I know how Steph feels about e-collars and I wouldn't want her to have any surprises if she hosted her at a seminar!


Yes, to prevent any problems be sure you know her training philosophy and tools. I love watching her and her dogs. And I don't have a problem with the tools she uses, but it is good to know before hand what her seminar consists of. I believe the first seminar she gave was at our club. I didn't attend but if we ever gave another one I would be sure to be there. Her dogs have terrific attitudes and are wonderful workers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I asked today at the show we were at and yes, she does train with e-collars. But that doesn't necessarily mean it's part of her seminar.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Her dogs have wonderful attitudes from the moment they are at a show. I love watching them and it gives me goose bumps! =] She does do field work..and thats usually when you bring out the e collar. I don't think she uses them in Obedience. I would love to train under her...=]


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, she does use them for obedience. I checked on it today.
And yes, they have awesome attitudes and they are a joy to watch. I love to watch her in the ring.




MaddieMagoo said:


> Her dogs have wonderful attitudes from the moment they are at a show. I love watching them and it gives me goose bumps! =] She does do field work..and thats usually when you bring out the e collar. I don't think she uses them in Obedience. I would love to train under her...=]


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She does??? Hmm...didn't know that...thats kinda sad.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> She does??? Hmm...didn't know that...thats kinda sad.


Why? It's a tool, she clearly knows how to use them, and you just said her dogs working "gives you goosebumps"- so there is obviously a lot you like about how her dogs work. What is sad about that?

I think it's a bit goofy to announce how much you love her dogs and that you would love to train under her, especially knowing that she uses e-collars in general and in the field, and then find out that she uses them in obedience and it is "sad."?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I love how her dogs work..but I don't think e collars are necessary to get that type of work ethic. Obedience shouldn't be about using e collars..I don't think they're right. There are other ways to train a dog. But it's just my opinion..you dont have to agree with me or say it's wrong that I don't like e collars.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I love how her dogs work..but I don't think e collars are necessary to get that type of work ethic. Obedience shouldn't be about using e collars..I don't think they're right. There are other ways to train a dog. But it's just my opinion..you dont have to agree with me or say it's wrong that I don't like e collars.


Well, no arguing with this statement.
I would be very curious to know when and where Briget carlson uses a collar in obedience. 
My field instructor has put an OTCH, multiple UDs, multiple MHs on her goldens over the past 25 years. Has bred multiple OTCH/MH/MACH dogs. She certainly uses a collar in field work but thinks it is wholly inappropriate for obedience since the dog is never more than 40 feet away from you. I see her point and have never had the urge to use a collar in obedience! Then again, an ecollar is not just useful when the dog is out of reach. Much of what we do with a collar in field work is up close to the handler, just like in obedience.
But I would be curious to see how an obviously very successful obedience trainer uses one.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Well, no arguing with this statement.
> I would be very curious to know when and where Briget carlson uses a collar in obedience.
> My field instructor has put an OTCH, multiple UDs, multiple MHs on her goldens over the past 25 years. Has bred multiple OTCH/MH/MACH dogs. She certainly uses a collar in field work but thinks it is wholly inappropriate for obedience since the dog is never more than 40 feet away from you. I see her point and have never had the urge to use a collar in obedience! Then again, an ecollar is not just useful when the dog is out of reach. Much of what we do with a collar in field work is up close to the handler, just like in obedience.
> But I would be curious to see how an obviously very successful obedience trainer uses one.


 
I agree with you 100%!! Bridget has 3 OTCh's...field titles, and agility titles as well now. But I don't see how being that successful and that competitive she'd be using an e collar...I honestly don't see her using one, I've watched everyone of her videos on You Tube and not once did I think she used an e collar to get that...but who knows...!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I love how her dogs work..but I don't think e collars are necessary to get that type of work ethic. Obedience shouldn't be about using e collars..I don't think they're right. There are other ways to train a dog. But it's just my opinion..you dont have to agree with me or say it's wrong that I don't like e collars.


I didn't say you didn't like e-collars or it's wrong that you don't like them. I said it was weird that you were perfectly willing to train under her knowing she uses them (just not specifically for obedience) but then are upset knowing that it is for obedience.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahh okay...I didn't think that it was true that she used them in Obedience. But once I found out that she DOES use them...I'm not so sure I'd like to train under her anymore...it gives me second thoughts about her...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It wouldn't discourage me from training under her, as long as she acknowledges (which I sure believe she does) that not everyone wants to use them, and that there is more than one way to train a dog.
A lot of your OTCH and NOC trainers use methods that their students don't ever see or use. 




MaddieMagoo said:


> Ahh okay...I didn't think that it was true that she used them in Obedience. But once I found out that she DOES use them...I'm not so sure I'd like to train under her anymore...it gives me second thoughts about her...


----------



## DFudge (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello I was just checking out the sites on Goldens, the last thing i read on this forum page was someone commenting on the e collar and I agree the shocking is a terrible and sick way to train your pet but I used it not for the shocking but for the sound, the buzzing sound it makes your dog responds right away,,,,,anyhow I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on how to train a 2 year old goldie how to hunt or at least join in the waterfowel hunt


----------

